# Residence Visa: Valid Period?



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

My google-fu has failed to answer this question. Every visa I've been given by an embassy or consulate had Valid From and Valid To dates. That's the visa's Valid Period. You can't use it before or after. 

The visas also had 'Days', the number of days allowed in country. All my entry stamps say 'admitted until' a date that is the number of the Days value past the date of entry.

The Portuguese visa site, Home - Portal das Comunidades Portuguesas / Vistos , states "A residence visa is usually valid for 2 entries and 4 months" and "Allows the stay for a 4 month period in order to lodge residence." Ok, Days = 4 months. What is the valid period?

I found an image of a Portuguese Schengen visa. It has an Issue date, a From date 3 weeks after the issue date, an Until date 45 days after the From date, and Days = 30. That means you can enter any time during those 45 days, then leave no more than 30 days later.

Anybody have a Residence Visa handy and can report if it has the same 3 types of dates and a Days value? How many days after date of issue does the valid period begin? How many days long is the valid period? Or just post the dates and I'll do the arithmetic.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

dancebert said:


> My google-fu has failed to answer this question. Every visa I've been given by an embassy or consulate had Valid From and Valid To dates. That's the visa's Valid Period. You can't use it before or after.
> 
> The visas also had 'Days', the number of days allowed in country. All my entry stamps say 'admitted until' a date that is the number of the Days value past the date of entry.
> 
> ...


A Residence Visa is not a Tourist Visa. With a residence visa you are not expected to leave the country. so does it make any sense for it to have a maximum stay and leave by date?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Naaling said:


> A Residence Visa is not a Tourist Visa.


Obviously. That's why they have different names. Apparently you didn't recognize my use of the tourist visa was to explain how Valid Period and Days work using an example from a real visa.



Naaling said:


> With a residence visa you are not expected to leave the country. so does it make any sense for it to have a maximum stay and leave by date?


:rolleyes2: 
Portuguese Residence Visas allow you 4 months in country. By that time you must have received a Residence Permit, or been granted an extension while waiting for SEF to process your request for one, or leave the country. 

BTW a Residence Visa allows you to leave and re-enter Portugal twice during the 4 months.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

dancebert said:


> Obviously. That's why they have different names. Apparently you didn't recognize my use of the tourist visa was to explain how Valid Period and Days work using an example from a real visa.
> 
> 
> :rolleyes2:
> ...


No need to get your "knickers in a twist! I just asked a question. 

By the way you don't have to get the Residence Permit in the 4 months. That would be just about impossible given the current delays. You have to start the process by making an appointment within 4 months. Once you have done that, you can remain in Portugal until SEF makes its decision, however long that takes.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Still no answers to any of my questions in the OP:



dancebert said:


> Anybody have a Residence Visa handy and can report if it has the same 3 types of dates and a Days value? How many days after date of issue does the valid period begin? How many days long is the valid period? Or just post the dates and I'll do the arithmetic.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

dancebert said:


> Still no answers to any of my questions in the OP:


It could be that's because your original question was (to me at least) a little confusing......... & I wonder if you might discover more on the sef.pt website?


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

dancebert said:


> Still no answers to any of my questions in the OP:


If you understand that Residence and Tourist visas are different, then why do you expect them do display the same date information? 
The end date of a Tourist visa is important because all tourists are required to leave by that date. 
However, with a Residence Visa there is no expectation that anyone will actually get to the end of the 4 months validity and be forced to leave. By then everyone should have started their application for a residence permit. Why confuse the issue by putting an end date on the visa that is is unlikely to be relevant to anyone?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Here is my question without the explanation in the OP.

Did you need a visa both to enter Portugal for 4 months and request a residence permit? Still have the same passport? If yes to both you have the info to answer my question: What are the dates written on the visa and the associated printed text?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

It sounds like the American OP is once again getting conflicting information from British expats who, unlike the American, can enter any EU country for long term stay without first applying for an entry visa at that country's consulate. 

For the Brits here. An American passport holder does not need a tourist visa to enter Portugal or any other country in the EU as he can stay in the EU for 90 days as a tourist with his American passport. The only time he needs a VISA is if he intends to remain in the country longer than 90 days and intends to apply for a Residence Permit. 

For the American. In most other countries, the Visa that is issued by the consulate is the residence visa. You have so many days to enter and then at immigration, they stamp your passport and the one year residence begins on that day and is good for one year at which time it's renewed annually if you intend to remain. 

The process in European Union countries is different. There is an extra step. You enter with the visa issued by the Portguese consulate. At immigration, your passport is stamped and on this date your four months begins. Within this four months, you must apply for the residence permit. Upon issue, the residence permit is good for one year, afterwhich it will be renewed annually for as long as you intend to reside in that EU country.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Well said.



Italia-Mx said:


> The process in European Union countries is different. There is an extra step. You enter with the visa issued by the Portguese consulate. At immigration, your passport is stamped and on this date your four months begins. Within this four months, you must apply for the residence permit. Upon issue, the residence permit is good for one year, afterwhich it will be renewed annually for as long as you intend to reside in that EU country.


Yes. Which still leaves me with 2 questions. After you're issued a visa by the Portguese consulate, how long is it before the valid period of the visa begins and what is the duration of the valid period? In other words, what is the time window during which the visa must be used to get the 4 months in Portugal?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Most members here are either Brits or holders of passports from other EU countries & the fact that no real answer has been forthcoming might suggest members don't know the answer so perhaps worth trying to search something like Facebook groups such as Americans In Portugal?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

dancebert said:


> Well said.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Which still leaves me with 2 questions. After you're issued a visa by the Portguese consulate, how long is it before the valid period of the visa begins and what is the duration of the valid period? In other words, what is the time window during which the visa must be used to get the 4 months in Portugal?


I wouldn't worry about this right now. When you go to the consulate and the visa is issued, dates will either be on the stamp itself, or they will give you something else that indicates the timeframe you can use the visa.

Also, it's likely that if this consulate is going to approve your visa, they will ask you which you prefer. They may say, "When do you want to leave?" And depending on your answer they can give you 30 days or even 60 days for the visa to commence and then a certain number of days after that for you to enter the country before the visa expires.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> Most members here are either Brits or holders of passports from other EU countries & the fact that no real answer has been forthcoming might suggest members don't know the answer so perhaps worth trying to search something like Facebook groups such as Americans In Portugal?


You think that didn't occur to me before posting here? This isn't the only forum where I've sought the info.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm still left with 2 questions, answerable by anyone who was not a resident of the EU when issued a residence visa by a Portuguese consulate. How long after the date of issue was it before the valid period of the visa began, and what was the duration of the valid period? In other words, what was the time window during which the visa be used to get the 4 months in Portugal?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

They will tell you that when you apply for the visa. It depends on your circumstances and what they want to give you. It may not be the same for everyone. The consulate can use it's discretion as to: 1. Approve the visa and 2. How much time to give you.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Another off topic response I'm seeking an answer, so:



dancebert said:


> I'm still left with 2 questions, answerable by anyone who was not a resident of the EU when issued a residence visa by a Portuguese consulate. How long after the date of issue was it before the valid period of the visa began, and what was the duration of the valid period? In other words, what was the time window during which the visa be used to get the 4 months in Portugal?


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

dancebert said:


> Another off topic response I'm seeking an answer, so:


These "off topic responses" are coming from people who are trying to understand your problem and help you. A bit of gratitude wouldn't go astray!


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If he went to the consulate with that, "I'm seeking an answer" attitude, he'd probably get denied. And I really have to wonder how many visas he's actually been granted from other consulates.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Naaling said:


> These "off topic responses" are coming from people who are trying to understand your problem and help you. A bit of gratitude wouldn't go astray!


Trying to help is different than helping. Answer my questions and I'll shower you with gratitude.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

dancebert said:


> Trying to help is different than helping. Answer my questions and I'll shower you with gratitude.


All I can say is, good luck with that attitude


----------



## ByronPSmith (Jun 24, 2017)

The day you enter Portugal your 4 months starts. Question answered.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

ByronPSmith said:


> The day you enter Portugal your 4 months starts. Question answered.


Nope. Not even close. Two pages is a lot of reading for some, but you could have found the questions in 4 places:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...residence-visa-valid-period.html#post13533370

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...residence-visa-valid-period.html#post13541722

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...residence-visa-valid-period.html#post13543578

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...sidence-visa-valid-period-2.html#post13546634


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

dancebert said:


> Nope. Not even close. Two pages is a lot of reading for some, but you could have found the questions in 4 places:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...residence-visa-valid-period.html#post13533370
> 
> ...


This is a DISCUSSION FORUM, not Q&A. 
If you are not prepared to discuss your situation, then what are you doing here?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Well said. Quite agree. This person needs to learn some manners or take the ungrateful attitude to another forum.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Absolutely. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I smell a troll..........


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

I found a residence visa image. That answered my questions. Woo hoo! Y'all *tried *to help, but no one got it right.

Here is how it works, using the same terms in the OP: The date the visa was put into your passport (the Issue Date) is both the beginning of a 120 day period during which it may be used to enter Portugal (the Valid Period), and the beginning of the 120 days (Days) allowed to stay in Portugal. For example, with an Issue Date of 1 Jan 2018 you can enter any time between then and 30 April 2018. No matter when you enter during that period, your visa expires 30 April 2018.

Two Residencia Vistos images


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Naaling said:


> This is a DISCUSSION FORUM, not Q&A.
> If you are not prepared to discuss your situation, then what are you doing here?


They say memory is first to go. You've posted Qs (bolding added) seeking As:



Naaling said:


> HI everyone
> 
> I'm planning to come to Portugal in the next few months, to apply for an Australian Age pension, under the reciprocal Social Security agreement between the two countries.
> 
> ...





Naaling said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just turned 65 and I’m thinking of taking out Afpop’s health insurance, but I’m concerned about their attitude to pre-existing conditions. I realize that I need to declare conditions that I am aware of and that they aren’t covered. *However, what about conditions I’m not aware of?* At my age a lot of potential problems will be degenerative in nature and therefore could be considered as pre-existing. There seems to be little point in taking out insurance if, when it comes time to claim, problems are declared as pre-existing.
> 
> I would be very interested to hear from people who are over 65 and have taken out this policy. *Have you experienced any difficulties making claims?*


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

dancebert said:


> They say memory is first to go. You've posted Qs (bolding added) seeking As:


Since you are obviously going through past posts in a pathetic attempt to justify your pompous attitude, can you find any instance where I have treated people who have tried to help me with disrespect?

Yes I've asked questions, we all have. The problem in your situation is how you deal with answers!


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> I smell a troll..........



The evidence is starting to point in that direction.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

dancebert said:


> I found a residence visa image. That answered my questions. Woo hoo! Y'all *tried *to help, but no one got it right.
> 
> Here is how it works, using the same terms in the OP: The date the visa was put into your passport (the Issue Date) is both the beginning of a 120 day period during which it may be used to enter Portugal (the Valid Period), and the beginning of the 120 days (Days) allowed to stay in Portugal. For example, with an Issue Date of 1 Jan 2018 you can enter any time between then and 30 April 2018. No matter when you enter during that period, your visa expires 30 April 2018.
> 
> Two Residencia Vistos images


I'm happy you've got the answer you were looking for but really, if you're so smart, you should have figured it out on your own instead of bothering and chastising everyone in this forum who was trying to help you based on their own experiences.
Also, most of the participants in this forum are citizens of the EU, including myself. We don't need visas. The information I provided was based on my experience as an American passport holder applying for a visa in Mexico.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Italia-Mx said:


> I'm happy you've got the answer you were looking for but really, if you're so smart, you should have figured it out on your own instead of bothering and chastising everyone in this forum who was trying to help you based on their own experiences.
> Also, most of the participants in this forum are citizens of the EU, including myself. We don't need visas. The information I provided was based on my experience as an American passport holder applying for a visa in Mexico.


I'm not sure he has actually found the correct answer. However, if he believes he has and it makes him happy, then so be it!

The real question is why is he worried about this? If and when he actually gets a visa, the embassy will make sure it is valid for his intended travel. 
If he hasn't been to the embassy yet, (and I suspect he hasn't), then he has much bigger issues to deal with. The Portuguese Embassy in Bangkok isn't exactly open and welcoming!


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Naaling said:


> Yes I've asked questions, we all have. The problem in your situation is how you deal with answers!


I've been using the Internet since before the web began. Have long since learned that when asking specific fact based questions, the more replies there are, the less likely new people will participate - unless the useless replies are labeled as such. That's not a problem for me. The problem lies with those who think trying to help deserves recognition and appreciation, regardless of how relevant was their contribution.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

dancebert said:


> I've been using the Internet since before the web began. Have long since learned that when asking specific fact based questions, the more replies there are, the less likely new people will participate - unless the useless replies are labeled as such. That's not a problem for me. The problem lies with those who think trying to help deserves recognition and appreciation, regardless of how relevant was their contribution.


This thread ceased to have any purpose long ago. 

The sun is shining. Its a lovely day in Setubal. I have better things to do.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I've found in life that some people are worth bothering with and some aren't. 
Then there are the complete arrogant f***wits who NOBODY bothers with.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Naaling said:


> This thread ceased to have any purpose long ago.


On the contrary, it achieved one of the reasons I started the thread. Third-country nationals who search this forum or the net now can find the correct answer to the question in the subject line.


----------

